# What's the best mount for a go pro while diving?



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Hey everyone. Uncle Sam has sent me elsewhere for a bit and I'm gonna do some diving down here in GTMO. What's the best way to use the camera while diving? Planning on spearfishing a lot , does anyone have a gopro mounted to a gun?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hey everyone. Uncle Sam has sent me elsewhere for a bit and I'm gonna do some diving down here in GTMO. What's the best way to use the camera while diving? Planning on spearfishing a lot , does anyone have a gopro mounted to a gun?


The bad thing about a gun mount is if you want to film someone else. You will be pointing a gun at someone. Most people get some type of helmet or head strap mount from what I've seen mostly.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Helmet mount (might take some engineering) is the best , then head band strap, I suggest engineering a chin strap on it. The gun mount sucks because you can only see where you have it pointed, not where you are looking.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Although I typically staple the camera to my head, this is not for the faint of heart. I recommend a helmet mount on a light-weight helmet.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

The best mount for quality footage is a HAND mount. I use a "goodman" handle off a dive light....which allows me to use the hand without letting go of the camera.
Gopro's head mount seems to work fine....especially if you wear a hood over it to secure it. Head mount just has too much movement for my taste. You end up getting all the action...but only a small percentage of it is quality video.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I like having mine mounted to my petzl helmet, I don't have to worry about losing my camera or bumping my head. Like Scott said "You end up getting all the action...but only a small percentage of it is quality video." if your footage isn't messed up from all the movement, it'll probably have bubbles in it. The nice thing about having a bunch of bad footage is that people don't usally post a 17min video of themselves shooting one fish.

I don't think that there is a perfect mounting point for spearfishing?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a head mounted GoPro and I agree completely with Firefishvideo... Quality video requires a little work and attention be paid to it... Hand mount for the best video, head mount for decent video...


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Hey thanks for the info everyone. I can't post any videos up from here but hopefully I will have some good pics up soon!


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

I just saw where Xs scuba has a mask with a built in attachment for the go pro housing on it. Worth looking into. Still not as good as a hand mount but not too bad either.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Many freedivers mount there masks or wear a head strap under the hood. And riffe just came out with a mantis mount for the "mantis" mask. I personally would rather have a dedicated filmer and swap out with each other to film, then again not being restricted on how many dives can be done it's a little easier for a tank-less diver.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

I use an Ocean Rhino for spearing. The GoPro bicycle mount (looks like a small pipe/bar clamp) fits on the muzzle of the gun perfectly. Cost under $20 AT WALMART.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Go Pro mount*



Firefishvideo said:


> The best mount for quality footage is a HAND mount. I use a "goodman" handle off a dive light....which allows me to use the hand without letting go of the camera.
> Gopro's head mount seems to work fine....especially if you wear a hood over it to secure it. Head mount just has too much movement for my taste. You end up getting all the action...but only a small percentage of it is quality video.


Please explain "goodman" handle.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Please explain "goodman" handle.


Accessory typically used for attaching a light to

https://www.tecdivegear.com/scuba-p...-handle-for-primary-and-video-dive-light.html


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

I use a helmet as well. But am thinking about a mask with a GoPro mount.

http://www.amazon.com/GoPro-Hero-Compatible-Scuba-Black/dp/B00B57PHTQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395167884&sr=8-1&keywords=gopro+mask


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I have seen some mounts that drill through masks, but they look very cumbersome and uncomfortable. A chest mount is a possibility, but your best bet would be a spear gun mount.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*Gun Mount*

I have been using a gun mount on my Ocean Rhino RX4 for the past three years. I tried a head mount, but did not like the final video because of the frequent movements of my head side to side and up and down. Helmet/head mounts will have more regulator bubbles blocking the view as you breathe. When I take a video of of a buddy, I tilt the camera up 90 degrees and have the gun pointing straight down with the bands off of the spear. This way, only the camera faces a fellow diver. When Lion Fish hunting a pyramid with no other species, I will take the bands off, and push the grip of the gun into the sand, adjust the camera angle, and have a tripod steady video of all of us popping lion fish by the dozens.
All shots are recorded, hits and misses. And the video of a gun sweeping from side to side is very graceful.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

If you are awesome enough, mount it to the fish before you shoot it. THAT would be some great video!


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

XS scuba, Hollis and Riffe all make masks with go pro mounts. I have a Hollis with the mount on it, never used it but seems very sturdy and high quality mask. feel free to stop by the shop and check it out if you're ever nearby. I'll be carrying the XS scuba go masks in the store but could be a couple weeks before they get here.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

iJabo said:


> I have seen some mounts that drill through masks, but they look very cumbersome and uncomfortable. A chest mount is a possibility, but your best bet would be a spear gun mount.



I drilled through my sporasub mystic mask and it works great. I honestly forget its there most the time and I am freediving even


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

I use mask with built in mount by octomask. Works better than any other head mount I have tried. Mask with mount is about $90.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Here you go guys, just got these in and only have a few left.
http://benthicoceansports.com/collections/masks/products/go-mask


----------

